# BOINC Suspend and Gaming



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just seen this post over at XS by *[XC] riptide*.

Thought I would post it here, as it may help out some crunchers here as well.




> Solution to your and everyone elses gaming/suspend issues.
> 
> Find cc_config.xml
> 
> ...



Make sure its the actual game.exe that you put in and NOT the launcher.exe
Also make sure you hit Advanced>read Config file in your BoincManager.
Works on v6.4+ of Boinc.

You can find the thread here, and all acknowledgements go to the guy's there for this fix.


----------



## XSRIPTIDE (Aug 14, 2009)

Just to add I came acorss this tip from a guy called Munday from BOINC UK. It really isn't a tip... it *should* be common knowledge what you can do with the cc_config and config files. Just buried in the manuals I suppose.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers Riptide, guess we just dont take the time to read all the info, it's too easy to install and go now.


----------

